# How do I access functions in the cpufreq module



## tomdean (Dec 1, 2011)

```
FreeBSD Envy.tddhome 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #3: Mon Oct 24 11:38:59 PDT 2011     tomdean@Envy.tddhome:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2820QM CPU @ 2.30GHz (2294.80-MHz K8-class CPU)
```

The cpufreq module on amd64 accesses the MSR_PERF_STATUS register on the i7 processor in the file est.c.  Looking at the man page for cpufreq(4), I see a function, *cpufreq_drv_settings()*, that may return a structure containing the information I want.

How do I access this function?  I did not find a definition of this in /usr/include/sys/.

tomdean


----------



## tomdean (Dec 1, 2011)

```
kldload cpuctl
cpucontrol -m 198 /dev/cpuctl0
```


----------

